# Has anyone canned halibut?



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

I've been trying to find a recipe to can halibut. No one I know has done it. Any thoughts?


----------



## goatlady (May 31, 2002)

I've canned fresh salmon - just chunked it up raw , stuffed it in pint jars with nothing added, and processed according to the Ball Blue Book, I THINK it was 75 minutes but check the time and pressure for yourself. No biggie and it turned out just fine.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you want to can it in pints or in quarts?

Here are the instructions for pints: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/fish.html

Here are the instructions for quarts: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/can_05/alaska_can_fish_qtjars.pdf

Be sure to add extra water to the canner before starting since they require such long processing times.


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

My husband would lock me in the closet if I tried to can Halibut, in his mind that's a sin that can't be forgiven...~lol~... that's the only fish he likes.


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

My thought exactly, marinemom. That's some mighty expensive canned fish.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

We can fresh salmon and salmon I smoke. We can catch mountains of those during the pink salmon run. We also catch halibut, but I don't want to freeze it anymore. I really need to find a canning recipe so that it doesn't turn to mush.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> We can fresh salmon and salmon I smoke. We can catch mountains of those during the pink salmon run. We also catch halibut, but I don't want to freeze it anymore. I really need to find a canning recipe so that it doesn't turn to mush.


Does your salmon turn to mush? The halibut would require the same 100 min. (for pints) pressure canning time as the salmon.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 13, 2010)

No. The salmon stays firm and the little bones soften so I don't bother to pull them out of the fillets. Thats the thing with the halibut. I have asked around but people are saying that it would ruin the fish. I have researched on the net and found one place that said to add oil (?) to the fish before canning. But I still don't feel like I want to risk ruining the fish. Even though we can catch one pretty easily here, it still is wonderful and I won't waste it.


----------



## salmonslayer91 (Oct 10, 2010)

why dont you can a single pint jar along with some salmon and find out how it turns out?  it cant hurt to try and if you really dont want to waste it if it turns out not as good as you had hoped batter it up and add extra tarter sauce mmmmmmm yum!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Please don't get into adding oil to it. That would only insure additional safety issues and likely invalidate the processing times.

salmonslayer has the best suggestion - try a pint or 2 and see how you like it. Beer batter does wonders for even over cooked fish!


----------



## Lucy (May 15, 2006)

Oil is fine to add to halibut, read the bottom link and you will see it says you can add oil. Up to 4 T. per quart, I think it is.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

Try smoking it! My neighbor does it every summer..... good stuff too. He is out of state or I would ask him for directions.

I just freeze my halibut.


----------

